# ISIS has booby trapped Mosul Dam could unleash 18ft high wall of water on Mosul



## tinydancer (Aug 18, 2014)

It appears the victory dance celebrating the capture of the Mosul Dam is premature. Fierce fighting is still being reported but I believe that the booby trapping of the dam is the shit Iraqis better be worried about.

Apparently ISIS has some whiz kid bomb makers in their ranks according to this General.

"“The Islamic State clearly have highly sophisticated bomb experts in their ranks,” said Gen Kawani. “Two of their car bombs were detonated by mobile phones.”

*ISIS booby traps Mosul Dam, which could unleash 18-metre-high wall of water on Iraq’s second largest city*

*The American-backed offensive to recapture Iraq’s biggest dam stalled Monday, as fighters from the Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham rigged part of the area with booby traps and remotely triggered bombs.

Whilst a series of air strikes by American F-18 fighter jets reportedly sent most of the jihadists fleeing from the central parts of Mosul dam, a network of landmines and planted explosives they left behind impeded Kurdish ground forces from recapturing the strategically vital terrain.

more at link:

ISIS booby traps Mosul Dam, which could unleash 18-metre-high wall of water on Iraq’s second largest city | National Post

*


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 18, 2014)

The quality of the workmanship on the structural strength of the dam is very dangerous also. They throw bags of concrete by the base to shore up crumbling dam walls...


----------



## waltky (Mar 28, 2016)

Air attack to lead Iraqi Push to Retake Mosul...

*US Airstrikes to Set Conditions for Iraqi Push to Retake Mosul*
_Mar 28, 2016 | U.S. warplanes carried out airstrikes around Mosul on Monday in the intensifying effort to set conditions for retaking the ISIS stronghold in northwestern Iraq as part of the overall effort to defeat the terror group that has cost at least $6.5 billion, the U.S. military said._


> Attack and fighter aircraft carried out four strikes near Mosul, hitting a headquarters and a tactical unit, destroying an assembly area and suppressing a mortar unit of the Islamic State in Iraq and Syria, or ISIS, according to a statement from Combined Joint Task Force-Operation Inherent Resolve.  Six other strikes were conducted in Iraq, including one near Sinjar west of Mosul that hit an ISIS tactical unit and destroyed a heavy machine gun position, the task force said. U.S. and coalition manned aircraft and drones also conducted four strikes in Syria.
> 
> The latest strikes marked the third consecutive day of air operations in which the U.S. and the coalition carried out a total of 10 strikes in Syria and 51 in Iraq, including 12 around Mosul against the militant group  Since air operations began on Aug. 8, 2014, the U.S. and the coalition through the end of February had conducted a total of 10,962 strikes, including 7,336 in Iraq and 3,626 in Syria, according to the task force. The total cost of the military operation through February was $6.5 billion, or about $11.4 million daily.  Defense Secretary Ashton Carter and Joint Chiefs Chairman Marine Gen. Joseph Dunford have highlighted the campaigns to retake Mosul and Raqqa, the self-proclaimed ISIS capital in northeastern Syria as key to the ultimate defeat of the insurgency.
> 
> ...



See also:

*In Syria, Militias Armed by the Pentagon Fight Those Armed by the CIA*
_Mar 28, 2016 -- Syrian militias armed by different parts of the U.S. war machine have begun to fight each other on the plains between the besieged city of Aleppo and the Turkish border, highlighting how little control U.S. intelligence officers and military planners have over the groups they have financed and trained in the bitter five-year-old civil war._


> The fighting has intensified over the last two months, as CIA-armed units and Pentagon-armed ones have repeatedly shot at each other while maneuvering through contested territory on the northern outskirts of Aleppo, U.S. officials and rebel leaders have confirmed.  In mid-February, a CIA-armed militia called Fursan al Haq, or Knights of Righteousness, was run out of the town of Marea, about 20 miles north of Aleppo, by Pentagon-backed Syrian Democratic Forces moving in from Kurdish-controlled areas to the east.  "Any faction that attacks us, regardless from where it gets its support, we will fight it," Maj. Fares Bayoush, a leader of Fursan al Haq, said in an interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 28, 2016)

Waltky you're onto a great idea!  Let's resurrect old threads from terrified republicans that had the most dire predictions of ISIS's capabilities, and who should be embarrassed that their predictions were so terribly wrong!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 29, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> Waltky you're onto a great idea!  Let's resurrect old threads from terrified republicans that had the most dire predictions of ISIS's capabilities, and who should be embarrassed that their predictions were so terribly wrong!


I was wondering, where are the boobies?


----------



## waltky (Mar 30, 2016)

Yea, dat's right - blab to ISIS how weak the dam is...

*Iraqis kept in the dark about Mosul Dam emergency plans*
_30 Mar 2016 - Despite intense U.S. pressure to act to keep Iraq's largest dam from collapsing, Baghdad has done little to prepare Iraqis for the possibility of a burst that could unleash a flood reaching the capital and killing hundreds of thousands of people._


> Despite intense U.S. pressure to act to keep Iraq's largest dam from collapsing, Baghdad has done little to prepare Iraqis for the possibility of a burst that could unleash a flood reaching the capital and killing hundreds of thousands of people.  The government signed a US$296-million contract with Italy's Trevi Group last month to reinforce northern Iraq's fragile Mosul Dam, but it has not announced any specific plans to try to rescue people in the event of a breach or instructed them in detail how to react safely.  Prime Minister Haider al-Abadi's most significant public statement on the dam, which was not widely distributed, advised millions of people living in the path of a potential flood that they should move to higher ground, but provided few specifics.
> 
> U.S. officials have said Washington feels Baghdad has failed to take the threat seriously enough.  A U.S. government briefing paper released in late February said the 500,000 to 1.47 million Iraqis living in the highest-risk areas along the Tigris River "probably would not survive" the impact of a flood's impact unless they evacuated. Swept hundreds of miles along in the waters would be unexploded ordnance, chemicals, bodies and buildings.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jan 6, 2017)

When the levee breaks...




*Iraq's Mosul Dam could collapse at any minute 'killing 1.5 million people'*
_Saturday 7th January, 2017 - Huge Saddam Hussein-era dam near Isis territory is unstable, experts warn, with even a partial breach capable of causing flooding as far away as Baghdad_


> Engineers and other experts have warned that the collapse of an eight mile (13 kilometre) long dam on the Tigris River in northern Iraq is just a “matter of time”, triggering an environmental disaster which could leave 1.5 million people dead and millions more as far away as Baghdad without food or electricity.  The Mosul Dam, 40 miles (60 kilometres) away from the Isis-controlled city of the same name, holds 11.1 billion cubic metres of water, and has been plagued by problems since its construction in the 1980s thanks to the fact it was built on soluble ground.  It has required constant maintenance to fill the cavities that form underneath the concrete to stop it collapsing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

